# North Dakota Strategies



## clsmithiv (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello everyone! I know that the season is over for us all, but I am getting my buddies together for next year and we are heading out to ND to freelance for a week. I have read the articles on the site but i have some questions. I have talked with a really nice guy about where to go (john Devney from Delta!), but as far as strategies go I am a little lost. I know the season is a long way off but I figure I should ask all the questions now so I can start building a file for this trip. 
So from what I understand typically you hunt the morning and use the afternoon to scout. What exactly will I be looking for? 
how many decoys and types should I take and what should I be prepared for when it comes to terrain and camo?
Any other advice would be helpful because if I dont ask these question while they are fresh Ill forget and it will be here and then Im up the creek.
thanks!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

try to hunt fields, if you hunt water hunt only transition ponds, and NEVER hunt a roost!! that is a big no no here. a few spinners and regular water keel decoys is all you need, few doz would suffice,if you have full bodies even better, take the afternoons off to scout, obtain permission etc. good luck!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

clsmithiv,

Thanks for asking! You will get many different opinions on this. I would offer this comment:

DO NOT SHOOT THE ROOST LAKES!

Some think this is OK, but it will drive the ducks out of an area quicker than anything. In ND, we like to manage our ducks. By that, I mean shooting them in feeding or staging areas or pass shooting between those areas. You will move birds out of feeding or staging areas by hunting them, but if the roost lakes are not bothered - the ducks will stay in that general area.

If you like to shoot over decoys on open water, choose wetlands between where the ducks are roosting and where they are feeding. These areas are typically best for 1-2 hours after sunrise to at least 10:00 to 12:00.

If you like to field hunt, get set up early. Mallards can move into feeding fields before legal shooting times. During inclement weather, ducks can move all day long.

Pass shooting is done between the roosting or staging areas and the feeding areas. The shooting here is usually best from 1/2 hour before sunrise to shortly after sunrise.

The weather conditions always play a big role. Overcast and windy are usually pluses.

Diver hunting offers different opportunities.

Personally, I like to pass shoot divers. This involves finding a narrowing in a body of water or a thin neck of land between two lakes where divers are present. Heavy shooting in these areas can cause divers to leave the area.

The other option is large decoy spreads on open water. I don't hunt that way and probably never will. But that does not mean you should not. I would, however, recommend that you evaluate if you hunting activities will cause ducks to vacate the area.

Heavy hunting on small wetlands will always cause all ducks to leave that wetland. Selected hunting pressure on large water bodies can be OK (as far as not causing dicks to leave the area).

In the end, it becomes your choice. It can come down to having a great shoot today and having nothing for the next week or two - or - having an OK shoot for the next week or two. You may be gone in a week, but we are here all season long.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy your stay!

Jim


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

jhegg said:


> clsmithiv,
> Selected hunting pressure on large water bodies can be OK (as far as not causing dicks to leave the area). Jim


slip???? :stirpot:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Don't think so.


----------



## clsmithiv (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks a lot for the info guys. Me and my buddies are so excited about getting up your way even tough the drvie is going to be brutal and who know what gas prices are gonna be. I read yalls article about not shooting the roost ponds and am pumped that its an unwritten rule that you just dont shoot them ever. i wish more people felt that way. Any more advice yall can think of would be great, Im sure Ill have many more questions over the next 9 month period.
thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's no such thing as too much scouting. Duck numbers can look pretty grim during certain parts of the season so be prepared to do a lot of driving.

Oh and one more thing....never listen to Devney. :lol:

J/K John


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Where ya comin from clsmithiv?

I think most of the important things have been covered already. One thing im not sure if i saw, unless you really really think your going to need it, dont bother bringing a boat. Just make sure you've got some sturdy waders. If you're in a situation where you need a boat, unless your hunting divers, you're probably hunting a roost, which ya dont want to be doing anyway. Just get one of those extendable decoy poles with the hook on the end if you're worried about decoys getting out of reach.

Be kind to the people you talk to, 99% of them will be kind right back. Spend some money at the gas stations and little cafes you go by, they depend alot on tourist money. It's the little things like that will make people happy to see you. Best of luck.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> Where ya comin from clsmithiv?
> 
> I think most of the important things have been covered already. One thing im not sure if i saw, unless you really really think your going to need it, dont bother bringing a boat. Just make sure you've got some sturdy waders. If you're in a situation where you need a boat, unless your hunting divers, you're probably hunting a roost, which ya dont want to be doing anyway. Just get one of those extendable decoy poles with the hook on the end if you're worried about decoys getting out of reach.
> 
> Be kind to the people you talk to, 99% of them will be kind right back. Spend some money at the gas stations and little cafes you go by, they depend alot on tourist money. It's the little things like that will make people happy to see you. Best of luck.


 :beer: right on sniper, never figured out why so many boats?? 2-3ft can be managed pretty well with waders, and like sniper said if it is deeper there is a good chance it is a roost pond.


----------



## clsmithiv (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, 
Ill be driving from Maryland (im from North Carolina but refuse to say I live here). I completely understand about spending money and talking to people. Its the same in Eastern NC, stopping to talk to people goes a long way...and spending a little money doesnt hurt either. This is what Im gonna take as far as gear. Now is the time to buy stuff that I need so you guys let me know if I am leaving anything out.
1. 4-5 dozen puddler floaters
2. 4-5 dozen silos
3. dog
what else?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

might need a gun :lol: , now would be a good time to invest in a couple lucky ducks


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

to be honest. north dakota is like a dream for layout field hunting. Last year when all the pothole hunters were struggling to find open water, we did limits every day out of dryfields. What was unsettling was the amount of water hunters that resorted to hunting roosts because they had no field setups. Here's my essentials if it were me goin.

1. layout blind
2. some kind of field decoys (i use 18 geese fb's and 18 shells)
3. waders
4. 12-18 floater decoys. These are texas rigged for easy hiking.
5. spinners. ran 3+ spinners in dry fields, 1 spinner if we hiked to a small pothole.

If you find 2 large bodies of water with some kind of field inbetween like a beans/wheat/cut corn...its almost a no brainer for a field hunt. Last year we struggled to find birds at first but after some driving we were on them heavy for the full trip. Hardest part for new hunters to nd is they can't wait to start hunting so they hit the first potholes they like....instead of spending the first day or 2 scouting.

only thing i'm changing this year is to bring a small pirogue (1 man skiff) because i found a couple holes that i couldn't get to by walking. I've never taken a boat before and this is the first time im considering it...but mainly its because of 2 or 3 specific spots i want to try.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

if you enjoy hunting out of a boat I highly reccomend brining one along. there is a lot of water out here to be explored. the residents are very closed minded to other methods of hunting, which is understandable, its how they were raised, well, most were raised as jump shooters, but hunting out of a boat is a great option out here.
staying high and dry.


----------



## clsmithiv (Feb 2, 2007)

ok awsome guys. how deep are most of the potholes? is there usually taller grass around them that is tall to hide in?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

With the way the water conditions have been lately, you wil be 30-50 yards from the open water if you want to hide in the shoreline vegetation. That can make it a long shot for ducks trying to land in your decoys.

But, like Roostbuster says about bringing a boat:

"if you enjoy hunting out of a boat I highly reccomend brining one along. there is a lot of water out here to be explored. the residents are very closed minded to other methods of hunting, which is understandable, its how they were raised, well, most were raised as jump shooters, but hunting out of a boat is a great option out here."

Good luck hiding it!

Jim


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

yes there were some like that, but there's plenty of water where a boat was a good option. 30 days were spent in a boat last season, shot birds on every occasion.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

clsmithiv said:


> ok awsome guys. how deep are most of the potholes? is there usually taller grass around them that is tall to hide in?


to answer this legitimately: Most of the smaller potholes are semi-shallow....walkable. Alot depends on the area. Most have some kind of cattails/weeds on shore but this all depends on wether the water is up or down since it grew during summer.

I would suggest putting most your energy into field hunting and using the potholes as a possible backup if your struggling. Last year i seen alot of dissappointed hunters when the water froze on them. Guys in the house next to us shot like 2-3 ducks in 4 days because they only knew water hunting. Chance of a freeze up is always a gamble when hunting the ND.


----------



## hoots120 (Aug 18, 2005)

I would also recommend bringing a thank you gift for the landowners that let you hunt on there land. My group brings wine and cheese and the last day we hunt we stop and visit with the landowners who let us hunt. It is a chance to thank them and show out appreacation. We have developed many good friendships in a short nuber of years.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I second what hoots said, we usually offer to take them out dinner one night or grab lunch of something, this year the guys I am good friends with in SD I brought them salmon I smoked that I shipped home when I was working in Alaska. You would of thought I gave them gold, I got a call yesterday and they already have fields lined up for spring snows. Some type of gift shows the landowner you appreciate there generosity.


----------

